# Thames Water Emergency Centre



## chelle (Apr 30, 2009)

This underground bunker was to be used by waterboard personnel to stay in for up to 30 days during a nuclear attack.They would have been able to monitor the contamination levels in the nearby reservoir.



Decontamination shower..all manually pumped.



Opps room



Hatch



Dormatory that held 12 personnel via tri-bunk beds



Cramped wc



Ventilation room pumps with manual handles facility



Generator



Blast door




if you cant sleep and want more click below...

http://news.webshots.com/album/571523200NvJiZm


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, what an excellent find! It looks really pristine, too.
I like the sign that says not to use the urinal...does that mean they have to cross their legs until the all-clear?!? 
Fab photos.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 30, 2009)

wow, didnt know these existed!


----------



## james.s (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool, it's immaculate, is it abandoned, or just mothballed?
Nice pictures.


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah it looks mantained, wonder how many more their are dotted about. Wayne


----------



## night crawler (May 1, 2009)

Neat, does make you wonder how many more are around, especally as to the number of reservoir's round here.


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2009)

Excellent find there guys! like the toilet


----------



## Maniac (May 1, 2009)

Reminds me a lot of the Southern water on at Gillingham, which I don't think is on here yet - I might stick a report up in a minute as I visited it last year, might interest some people. 

Every water board in the country had some of these, as did the electricity and gas people. Most have been sold and are now used as secure storage, data centres, telephone exchanges or simelar, but there are still a surprising number that are empty waiting to be discovered. 

Maniac


----------



## shadydarkside (May 1, 2009)

Maniac said:


> Reminds me a lot of the Southern water on at Gillingham, which I don't think is on here yet - I might stick a report up in a minute as I visited it last year, might interest some people.
> 
> Every water board in the country had some of these, as did the electricity and gas people. Most have been sold and are now used as secure storage, data centres, telephone exchanges or simelar, but there are still a surprising number that are empty waiting to be discovered.
> 
> Maniac




i was just goin to say that about the Gillingham one lol


----------



## the-grotto (May 1, 2009)

Stupid question, but are these sites no longer needed  or have they been replaced by something else?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2009)

Did nearly every resevoir or Waterworks have one of these.?


----------



## chelle (May 1, 2009)

*Thanxxxx*

Many thanx for all your comments...I understand Thames Water has at least 3 others like this one..I will look up the names later...no this wasnt a guided tour or official,just heard that it was found open so I popped round during my working day..exploring and getting paid for it.As for maintainance,its probably checked maybe monthly but judging by the cobwebs in the main entrance,no housework is ever done.I would have thought that with the heightened state of terror alerts,these centres would be upgraded and tended more regulary.


----------



## Maniac (May 1, 2009)

chelle said:


> Many thanx for all your comments...I understand Thames Water has at least 3 others like this one..I will look up the names later...no this wasnt a guided tour or official,just heard that it was found open so I popped round during my working day..exploring and getting paid for it.As for maintainance,its probably checked maybe monthly but judging by the cobwebs in the main entrance,no housework is ever done.I would have thought that with the heightened state of terror alerts,these centres would be upgraded and tended more regulary.



They're not used in any way at all actively now, just merely another asset that the company own that they periodically check on. All the utility companies had bunkers to manage their network and infratructure from in case of nuclear attack. Southern water had at least 2 possibly 3, but as I said above quite a lot of them were sold off, there are only a few remaining in their origenal state now that I'm aware of.


----------



## spacepunk (May 1, 2009)

An unusual find, nice one Brotha!


----------



## fezzyben (May 1, 2009)

Great find, nice to see something un chavved for a change


----------



## Badoosh (May 2, 2009)

Great place indeed, thanks for posting. Like others have said, it makes a nice change to see a place that isn't trashed in some way. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## smileysal (May 2, 2009)

Excellent work finding this. I didn't know water companies had anything like this. Will have to start searching for some around my area now. 

Excellent pics, was thinking the same thing as Foxy about not using the urinal?  lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## fezzyben (May 2, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Excellent work finding this. I didn't know water companies had anything like this. Will have to start searching for some around my area now.
> 
> Excellent pics, was thinking the same thing as Foxy about not using the urinal?  lol.
> 
> ...



Its got me wondering about the big water treatment place between junction 24 and 25 on the m1


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2009)

Nice find chelle


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2009)

Is it Chelle or is it Stu?


----------



## chelle (May 2, 2009)

*Oops*

So sorry,tis me Stu with this one.


----------



## tommo (May 10, 2009)

thought this might be of interest for some of u. if u live in the areas listed 

this was taken out of the pages of the hand book fo rthis place and discribes some of the other bunkers around


----------



## jonney (May 11, 2009)

I posted this link on the Southrn Water Emegency control bunker - Jan 2008 post. on the site it says that "Southern Water and South West Water built three each, whereas Thames Water went for eight and Severn Trent were the undeniable winner, coming out of the cold war with a total of 12 useless bunkers they’d never use." the link is http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/content/articles/2009/01/21/south_s15_w2_bunker_video_feature.shtml hope its some interest to someone.


----------

